# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Lengte penis - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Zorgen over de lengte van de penis*




> Zoals vrouwen zich vaak zorgen maken over het formaat en de vorm van hun borsten, zo maken mannen zich blijkbaar meer en meer zorgen over het formaat en de vorm van hun penis. 
> Dat zou men ten minste kunnen afleiden uit de toenemende vraag naar penisverlengingen. 
> Ook op het internet worden tientallen hulpmiddelen en preparaten aangeprezen die de penis langer en/of dikker zouden maken. 
> De effectiviteit van die methoden en producten is zeer twijfelachtig en soms zijn ze zelfs gevaarlijk, zoals bv. gewichten aan de penis hangen of zuigpompen. Echt verlengen kan men een penis trouwens niet. 
> Hem langer doen lijken door het lid operatief een paar centimeter meer naar buiten te brengen, is de enige mogelijkheid.


Voor meer informatie: http://www.gezondheid.be/index.cfm?f...rt&art_id=6066

----------


## penisss

is het ook normaal als de penis krom staat?
zo ja, hoe krom?
maar ik zie altijd op plaatjes (gewoon op Wikipedia) altijd een rechte.. maar mijna wijkt af naar links..

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Penisss,

Er is helemaal niets vreemds aan een kromme penis, nog beter gezegt, niemand heeft dé perfecte rechtstaande penis, de ene penis wijkt uit naar links, de ander naar rechts.
Dus niets om je zorgen over te maken hoor!

----------


## floris

hallo, even over het naar links afbeugen van de penis,
waarschijnlijk ligt de penis in je onderbroek standaard naar links,
en als je jong bent heeft de penis de neiging om zo te groeien,, dit had ik ook vroeger,
nou heb ik dit opgelost door hem naar rechts te leggen, dit is vrij iritant in het begin.
maar daar moet je even aan wennen.
dit heeft goed geholpen bij mij, ben nu 42 jaar en hij is nog steeds recht.
succes.

----------


## smallen

Die van mij is ook krom en vind daar niks mis aan. Dus geen zorgen over maken mannen!


gtzz

----------


## smallen

> hallo, even over het naar links afbeugen van de penis,
> waarschijnlijk ligt de penis in je onderbroek standaard naar links,
> en als je jong bent heeft de penis de neiging om zo te groeien,, dit had ik ook vroeger,
> nou heb ik dit opgelost door hem naar rechts te leggen, dit is vrij iritant in het begin.
> maar daar moet je even aan wennen.
> dit heeft goed geholpen bij mij, ben nu 42 jaar en hij is nog steeds recht.
> succes.


En ik ben 21 jaar, nu valt er wss niets meer aan te verhelpen door hem naar rechts te leggen?

gtzz

----------


## floris

jawel je groeit namelijk tot je 27 jaar, het volgroeings proces.

----------


## robiano

Hallo, ik heb eigenlijk een vraagje en ik weet niet waar ik ervoor terechtkan
ik wil weten hoe je penis kunt vergroten en hoe je veel langer kunt vrijen zonder vroegtijdig klaat te komen, kunt u me helpen bij deze vragen aub.. Mvg

Groetjes,

----------


## dn537

Penis vergroting pillen - http://nl.sizegainplus.com Ik gebruik het nog maar 6 weken, maar mijn penis is al 2 cm groter.

----------

